# Your highest intelligence?



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Which is your highest intelligence? Mine is logical-mathematical. If you do not know, here is the test:
Multiple Intelligences -- Assessment


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

1. Kinesthetic
2. Intrapersonal
3. Logical-mathematical
---
4. Spatial
5. Linguistic
6. Interpersonal
7. Naturalist
8. Musical


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Stickman said:


> 1. Kinesthetic
> 2. Intrapersonal
> 3. Logical-mathematical
> ---
> ...


I didn't know INTPs with developed motor skills existed :disillusionment:


----------



## Oceandust (Nov 7, 2015)

Mine has always been Linguistic. Usually followed by Intrapersonal or Naturalist, sometimes Logical.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Intrapersonal tends to be the highest for me.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Eluid Sade said:


> I didn't know INTPs with developed motor skills existed :disillusionment:


A healthy body is a healthy mind.

I've played baminton since I was 7. It's actually a very complicated and dynamic game. It lends itself well to strategic analysis. So many factors can determine the outcome of a game. Often it's not so much being the 'better' player that wins you the game, but finding the one thing that you do better than your opponent and exploiting that. So you can win from superior players just by analyzing the game. It's very much a thinkers game. It forces quick thought, especially since the court is so small.(small court = faster game).

Recently I've started practicing parkour, which I've been picking up quite quickly. Learning parkour is very much a 20/80 sport(20% of effort= 80% outcome). This plays into my efficiency obsession. You can learn the basics in a very short time. Additionally, the discipline is literally finding the most efficient way from A to B. It's not so much the joy of the movement that motivates me, it's more the continuous improvement and the process of skill acquisition that I enjoy.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

1. Linguistic
2. Music
3. Logic/Math
4. Spatial
5. Self
6. Body movement
7. Nature


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Eluid Sade said:


> I didn't know INTPs with developed motor skills existed :disillusionment:


Cognitive preferences do not always reflect physical skills.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Mine has been intraperson, interpersonal, and spatial as my top three.


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

Linguistic, intrapersonal and musical roud:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Look at my signature.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Musical, spatial, linguistic...


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

Logical
Musical
Visual-Spatial
Intra-personal
Interpersonal
verbal linguistic
naturalist
kinesthetic


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

1. Interpersonal
2. Spatial 
3. Musical
-----------------
4. Logic
5. Kinesthetic
6. Linguistic 
7. Intrapersonal
8. Naturalist

I feel like I've done something wrong, because honestly didn't know how to answer some of these questions.


----------



## Indigosheep (Aug 15, 2014)

1. Intrapersonal & Linguistic
3. Musical
4. Interpersonal
5. Naturalist
6. Logic
7. Spatial 
8. Kinesthetic


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I did my test twice and it seems like my strongest is *logical* followed by verbal/linguistic and then interpersonal.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I answered the test at face value and I feel like the questions could have been phrased better but according to the test:

1) Kinesthetic
2) Musical
3) Naturalist 
4) Interpersonal
5) Spatial
6) Logical
7) Linguistic
8) Intrapersonal

Though my average score for all of them were above 3, so the ranking may be misleading because I think my spatial skills will be much higher.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Intrapersonal > Logical / Math > Musical > Spatial > Nature > Kin > Interpersonal.


----------



## dani mckay (Nov 28, 2015)

Interesting Quiz!

1. Musical
2. Logic/Math
3. Self
4. Interpersonal
5. Linguistic
6. Kinesthetic
7. Nature
8. Spatial


----------



## Napkin (Nov 29, 2015)

1. Kinestethic
2. Linguistic
3. Nature
4. Interpersonal
5. Self
6. Spatial
7. Musical
8. Logic/Math

Seems quite accurate. I'm a faster runner and than just about anyone I know and I can do all sorts of flips and tricks. I posess verbal skills that I've been told are impressive for my age. The rest fall into place too, but I have one gripe, and it's that logic was my worst stat. I tend to think of myself as someone who presents logical and reasonable arguments, but since I nearly flunked math last semester it makes sense I guess.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

4.57: Social
3.86: Musical (even though I don't play an instrument, & never learnt music as a kid)
3.71: Language (probably so low because I said that I don't write poetry, or read it much)
3.71: Nature
3.57: Spatial
3.14: Body movement
3.14: Self (intrapersonal)
1.57: Logic / Math


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Spatial
Body Movement
Social
(And now the world can rest knowing these facts about me.)


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> 4.57: Social
> 3.86: Musical (even though I don't play an instrument, & never learnt music as a kid)
> 3.71: Language (probably so low because I said that I don't write poetry, or read it much)


Some of the questions give absolutely no indication of their intended form of intelligence when answered.


----------



## Esir (Nov 16, 2015)

Linguistic, then Self, then Nature.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

On both the official intelligence tests I've taken I've scored the highest on Linguistic Intelligence.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

*Spatial:* 
You remember things visually, including exact sizes and shapes of objects. You like posters, charts, and graphics. You like any kind of visual clues. You enjoy drawing. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your spatial intelligence include creating and/or using pictures, maps, diagrams, and graphs as you learn things. Other suggestions:

Write a language experience story and then illustrate it. 

Color code words so each syllable is a different color. 

Write a word on the blackboard with a wet finger. Visualize the word as it disappears. See if you can spell it afterwards. 

Take a survey. Put the information in a chart. 

Write words vertically. 

Cut out words from a magazine and use them in a letter. 

Visualize spelling words. 

Use colorful newspapers like USA Today. 

Use crossword puzzles


*This is pretty spot on. Second was Intrapersonal.(self) *


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I think mine was intrapersonal.


----------



## BumbleBree (Nov 4, 2015)

1. Musical
2. Linguistic
3. Spatial

That's pretty much what I expected. Although I'm a science major, I've been playing violin since I was really little and two of my other hobbies are writing/reading and drawing...


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

1. Musical
2. Nature
3. Logic/Math
4. Self
5. Linguistic
6. Kinesthetic
7. Social
8. Spatial

Interesting results for an INFJ 5w4.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

*Your top three intelligences:*

_Intelligence__Score (5.0 is highest)__Description_[HR][/HR] 







3.71*Body Movement: *You like to move, dance, wiggle, walk, and swim. You are likely good at sports, and you have good fine motor skills. You may enjoy taking things apart and putting them back together. Incorporating body movement into your learning will help you process and retain information better. Here are some ideas.




[*=left]Trace letters and words on each other's back.
[*=left]Use magnetic letters, letter blocks, or letters on index cards to spell words.
[*=left]Take a walk while discussing a story or gathering ideas for a story.
[*=left]Make pipe cleaner letters. Form letters out of bread dough. After you shape your letters, bake them and eat them!
[*=left]Use your whole arm (extend without bending your elbow) to write letters and words in the air.
[*=left]Change the place where you write and use different kinds of tools to write, ie., typewriter, computer, blackboard, or large pieces of paper.
[*=left]Write on a mirror with lipstick or soap.
[*=left]Take a walk and read all the words you find during the walk.
[*=left]Handle a Koosh ball or a worry stone during a study session.
[*=left]Take a break and do a cross-lateral walk.
[HR][/HR] 







3.71*Spatial: *You remember things visually, including exact sizes and shapes of objects. You like posters, charts, and graphics. You like any kind of visual clues. You enjoy drawing. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your spatial intelligence include creating and/or using pictures, maps, diagrams, and graphs as you learn things. Other suggestions:


Write a language experience story and then illustrate it.
Color code words so each syllable is a different color.
Write a word on the blackboard with a wet finger. Visualize the word as it disappears. See if you can spell it afterwards.
Take a survey. Put the information in a chart.
Write words vertically.
Cut out words from a magazine and use them in a letter.
Visualize spelling words.
Use colorful newspapers like_USA Today_.
Use crossword puzzles.
[HR][/HR] 







3.43*Logic/math:*You enjoy exploring how things are related, and you like to understand how things work. You like mathematical concepts, puzzles and manipulative games. You are good at critical thinking. Here are ways to work with this intelligence in your lessons:



[*=left]Arrange cartoons and other pictures in a logical sequence.
[*=left]Sort, categorize, and characterize word lists.
[*=left]While reading a story, stop before you've finished and predict what will happen next.
[*=left]Explore the origins of words.
[*=left]Play games that require critical thinking. For example, pick the one word that doesn't fit: chair, table, paper clip, sofa. Explain why it doesn't fit.
[*=left]Work with scrambled sentences. Talk about what happens when the order is changed.
[*=left]After finishing a story, mind map some of the main ideas and details.
[*=left]Write the directions for completing a simple job like starting a car or tying a shoe.
[*=left]Make outlines of what you are going to write or of the material you've already read.
[*=left]Look for patterns in words. What's the relationship between heal, health, and healthier?
[*=left]Look at advertisements critically. What are they using to get you to buy their product?

[HR][/HR]*The scores for your other five intelligences:*









































3.1432.862.862.71


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

My top three were 
Musical
Intrapersonal
Linguistic


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

Logic and Naturalist tied at 3.57, Kinesthetic and Intrapersonal tied at 3.43
-Good at everything not socially or artistically related

I very rarely ever rate something at it's highest or lowest unless I truly feel strongly about my answer. In fact I only rated 2 answers to the lowest value and none to the highest


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

linguistic, intrapersonal and musical for me. unsurprisingly, math came last.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Musical. 

Language. 
Intrapersonal. 

Spacial/nature/logic. 

Interpersonal. 

Body....

The questions are lame as fuck. Musical esp. No doubt it's high.


----------



## blue_bird_singing (Oct 16, 2015)

linguistic, spatial & kinesthetic


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

That's a weird test. I scored high in nature - but how could that be an intelligence? Liking to be outside, and liking plants and animals is an intelligence? And some of the suggestions about how to nurture my intelligences was hilarious. Apparently I have a strong sense of self. To nurture it they suggest that I work on the computer and read cookbooks. Guess I'd better open up an Excel spreadsheet and get cracking. Also, I could use a good recipe for hollandaise sauce. Any suggestions?


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

1) Math/logic - 4.86
2) Musical - 4.57
3) Spatial - 4
4) Language - 3.14
5) Intrapersonal - 3
6) Nature - 2.43
7) Body/Movement - 1.86
8) Interpersonal - 1.29

In other words, I'm a nerd and a multi-instrumentalist and none of this is surprising to me.

The spatial skills are something I'm proud of.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

1. Linguistic
2. Intrapersonal
3. Spatial


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Linguistic>musical>intrapersonal


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

Mine are linguistic and musical.


----------

